# panties



## jancho

Hello. How would you say "panties" (female bottom underwear) in Dutch language?

suggestions: kinderbroekje, onderbroek, damesonderbroek, slipje


----------



## Lopes

jancho said:


> Hello. How would you say "panties" (female bottom underwear) in Dutch language?
> 
> suggestions: kinderbroekje, onderbroek, damesonderbroek, slipje


 
Slipje kan, het hang wel af van wat voor soort _ondergoed_ het is.


----------



## George French

onderbroek only, a slipje is not a panty!

GF..


----------



## Suehil

Slipje or onderbroekje.  Slipje is used most often.


----------



## Lopes

George French said:


> onderbroek only, a slipje is not a panty!
> 
> GF..



? 

Een onderbroek is ook geen panty, een panty is namelijk een panty.


----------



## Suehil

Een 'panty' in het Nederlands is 'panty-hose', of 'tights' in het Engels.


----------



## SVp2

In Belgium, nowadays "onderbroek" is used only for men's underwear.
The ladies undergarment is referred to as "slip" or "slipje".


----------

